# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  subnet mask και δυναμικό μοιρασμα γραμμης dsl

## makx

Για σας απο Ορεστιαδα

εχω 2 ερωτήσεις προς το παρόν  :: ) 
1. Το linuxoκουτο πρέπει να εχει διαφορετικο subnet mask.
2. Για δυναμικό μοίρασμα γραμμής dsl υπάρχει τιποτα απο windows? η μια που πήραμε φορα με το linux να το υλοποιίσουμε με linux? 

Windows :
Έχω Ψάξει στο φορουμ και εχω δει το BandwidthController πού δεν κανει βέβαια δυναμικό μοίρασμα. Το πρόγρμμα αυτο δουλέυει κάλα με proxy + firewall ? 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## papashark

To linoux-οκουτο πρέπει να έχει το ίδιο subnet mask με το δίκτυο που είναι.

Εάν είναι router, τότε κάθε κάρτα έχει το ιδιο subnet mask με το δίκτυα που συνδέετε.

Το δυναμικό bandwidth sharing δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη δουλειά σε linux αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο, άμα στρώσεις κώλο, σε κάποια στιγμή θα το καταφέρεις.

Σε windows δεν θυμάμαι αν κάνει ο Isa controller.

----------

